

Pedobear Ruins Nestle's Facebook Party - pessimizer
http://www.smh.com.au/business/media-and-marketing/pedobear-ruins-nestles-facebook-party-20120719-22byy.html

======
dfxm12
_Since first emerging on the Japanese online bulletin board 4chan..._

4chan is American, not Japanese.

~~~
bsphil
Based on the Futuba engine from 2ch with plenty of Japanese influence still
prevalent.

Mincing words.

------
c0nsumer
I'm glad to see that article gets it right with "The so-called “mascot of
paedophilia” has become an internet meme and shorthand for 'Stop being creepy
about kids.'" and not something inflammatory about it being a badge for
pedophiles or something of that nature.

~~~
gk1
Am I correct in detecting sarcasm? It's ironic that the journalist writing
about someone's lack of understanding is himself lacking understanding on the
very same subject.

Anyway, the article gets more than one thing wrong, and makes me think this is
the Daily News of Australia.

------
malbiniak
Can you help me understand the association between this article and HN?

~~~
chaostheory
People doing online marketing should be familiar with online memes.

~~~
theprodigy
It would be hilarious if you could provide internet meme consulting to
corporate marketing groups.

A lot of the older marketing execs are out of touch with internet culture and
could just hire a consulting group to prevent future gaffes.

------
chaostheory
I guess it's productive to surf reddit every now and then

------
LOLtampicoLOL
That was hilarious. I was under the initial impression that a user was
trolling Nestle, but this is a bit of advertising genius. Nestle engages the
audience with a controversial folk meme, then offers an apology and people
report the well orchestrated "gaffe". Very clever.

~~~
dromidas
It makes it even more funny that it is a candy company using him in the ad...
haha.

------
Splognosticus
N-E-S-T-L-E-S, Nestle has the very best chocolate.

Back in their van. With the windows blacked out.

